# Smileys not working?



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

My option for more smileys hasn't been working the last couple of days....is it just me??


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 23, 2008)

I see 2 smileys in your post - AC


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

I am able to use the smileys available on the side task bar but not the MORE smiley option.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine are working now, they didn't last night though.


----------



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

hmmm lets see.... ok this time it worked!! 
Thats weird.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, this is freaky.  I have been having trouble with "more" smileys as well.  I figured it was just my computer, since James has been able to get them.  I just noticed this thread and decided to mention that mine don't work either, but now they suddenly do!    How weird!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I figured out when they dont work....they DO work when you choose 'Post Reply'....but don't work when you choose 'Go Advanced'!


----------



## deelady (Dec 2, 2008)

Well now its working both ways for me!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2008)

I think things are quirky on this site compared to other "lots of features" sites.
Among things not working sometimes and working others, did you ever notice that the smileys change locations? Even before they changed colors, which I don't quite understand (Mr Green looks like Big Grin now) Oftentimes I will go to click on Wink, and it has exchanged places with Smile. The whole emoticon thing seems to be messed up. Every once in a while I'll see one that used to be in More.... Weird....


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 2, 2008)

I was having trouble before too, but they are working now!


----------

